# Design bewerten und Zeitschätzung



## splasch (11. Februar 2009)

Hi
Es wurde ein Design von der Firma Homestage mit 5 Seiten erstellt. Ich möchte von euch wissen was ihr davon haltet.
Und wieviel Zeit Aufwand ihr für die Erstellung der 5 Seiten schätzt nur die Grafik ohne Html Umsetzung.

Anzusehen unter :
http://www.homestage.at/hradtezky/index.htm

Einfach drauf klicken um die nächste Seite zu sehen.

Mfg Splasch


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich schubs dein Thema mal besser vom "Homepage Reviews Forum" in die "Creative Lounge", da du hier mit grafischen Abbildungen (Screenshots) der  Kunden-Websites hantierst:


http://www.homestage.at/hradtezky/hradtezky-shop-1.gif
http://www.homestage.at/hradtezky/hradtezky-shop-2.gif
http://www.homestage.at/hradtezky/hradtezky-shop-3.gif
http://www.homestage.at/hradtezky/hradtezky-shop-4.gif

... ansonsten müßte ich es  hier schließen oder löschen 

mfg Maik


----------



## smileyml (11. Februar 2009)

Mmhh, geht man von strukturiertem Arbeiten aus, denke ich mal von 3-4 Stunden aus für die grafische Umsetzung. Ohne dabei die "Ideenfindung" zu berücksichtigen.
Eine Umsetzung in Code fand bisher ja so oder so noch gar nicht statt. Es sind ja ledigliche 5 Seiten. Wobei sich da auch nur der Inhalt ändert.

Grüße Marco


----------



## reykjavik (13. Februar 2009)

Bei mir funktionieren die Links nicht.


----------



## Maik (13. Februar 2009)

reykjavik hat gesagt.:


> Bei mir funktionieren die Links nicht.


Das war ja zu erwarten ;-)

mfg Maik


----------

